# Fuji Brushed Cotton Gi



## dancingalone (Aug 19, 2016)

I got one as a sample as I was possibly thinking about offering them for sale at my school.  I think these are great buys for the price.  Nice even stiching, smooth fabric that drapes well.  Japanese cut.  Inexpensive too.

Is it Shureido, Tokaido, or Hirota?  Of course not.  But I'm going to wear this one frequently over the next month and I'll see how it holds up to washing in a machine.  At this point, I think it's a good buy for the budget conscious, but serious karate-ka.


----------

